# My symptoms are these.......



## glynn (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi My first post. Im feeling so worried and my fears sometimes get the better of me.50 year old male. Just over 6 weeks ago, I felt unwell, worse the next day, stomach was off, feeling a little nauseous. The next day i had diarrhea, about 7 times that day. Started to feel very nauseous the following day, took imodium for the diahrrea. Stomach gurgling and churning and feeling bloated. I felt so strange, the nausea was terrible.My appetite was not very good for a few days. Absolute misery, feeling helpless and trapped. The doctor arranged for a blood test the following week. The next 7 days were the worst of my life. Feeling terrible, and although the diarrhea stopped, every morning since, I have had loose floating stools . I only need to go once a day though, first thing in the morning. My stomach starts gurgling shortly before I get up in a morning.The blood test came back fine. I was feeling less and less nauseous after 2-3 weeks, and feeling better as the day wore on, Evenings were almost normal. Symptoms often ease after Ive eaten. Thyroid test and stool samples both fine. Now i see the doc again monday, and he told me its probably going to be an appointment with a gastroenterologist. The worry for me is, I was starting to feel a bit better, now the nausea is returning, and I have a dull ache down my right side starting below my rib. Sometimes goes down into my hip. This feeling has come on in the last 3-4 weeks, progressively getting more frequent, until it is with me full time now. It feels bloated and tender when I bend. I often wake throughout the night, sometimes unable to get back to sleep, even though Im not in pain.Its been going on for 6 weeks now, and I have frequent feelings that this could be very serious. My mood changes and as the symptoms ease in the evening, I feel more optimistic, until it all starts the next day again. I realise anxiety is having some effect.For 5 weeks Ive been taking probiotic, Yakult in the morning. Not currently on any meds. Could this be IBS? Sorry for the long post, but reading this back doesnt really convey how poorly I feel.Thanks for any comments


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Glynn,Did you have a hugely stressful event occur just prior to 6 weeks ago?Jackmat


----------



## glynn (Oct 9, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Glynn,Did you have a hugely stressful event occur just prior to 6 weeks ago?Jackmat


Hi Jacmat, thanks for responding. No, not really, it did start the day before my 50th birthday, but it wasnt something I was bothered about.I just wonder if it could be IBS. I was just ill out of nowhere, and its been permanent now for over 6 weeks, and the discomfort in my right side seems to be getting more noticeable. This together with the even worse nausea radiating from my stomach makes e feel so unwell. I see the doctor again tomorrow, but I think hes going to send me to a gastroenterologist. Thanks again,


----------



## glynn (Oct 9, 2010)

Saw the doctor again today, Hes confused about my upper and lower pains, He said its normaly one or the other. Hes sending me now for an ultrasound scan, If that shows nothing, its going to be the endoscopy. Now I have to wait again for up to another 2 weeks for the appointment. In the meantime, hes suggested taking omeprazole again.Isnt mobile pain, that moves around, as in right side, moving to lower left, and middle too, a common IBS symptom?


----------



## ltaylor882 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, My symptoms are quite similar to yours. I also had right sided pain which is typically associated with IBD, not IBS, so I would talk to your doctor and suggest a colonoscopy in order to rule out more serious conditions. My pain is starting to move around now, too, seems it is mostly under my rib cage now. I'll also be getting an endoscopy soon, too. It sounds like you could have IBS but I would still recommend getting a colonoscopy to rule out anything else.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

glynn said:


> Hes sending me now for an ultrasound scan, If that shows nothing, its going to be the endoscopy.


Its all about elimination, so you should most definitely be having a colonoscopy with the endoscopy.Jackmat


----------



## danny78 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Glynn, your symptoms and the timeframe in which they've gotten more annoying sound very similar to mine. I have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow and will keep you updated but if you could do the same it would be appreciated.


----------



## glynn (Oct 9, 2010)

Ive updated my current situation on another post, but basically, the ultrasound was clear. My loose stools continued. My condition overall improved slightly and the Dr was happy to leave it at that. I was too at the time, and the understanding was that if it got any worse I was to go back to see him again. I n the following few weeks, the nausea diminished, my appetite remained ok. I had good weeks and not so good weeks. Throughout, I still had loose or soft stools, and only went once per day. About 4 weeks ago, I had a gum infection, bleeding under one tooth. The dentist prescribed Amoxicillin, A few days after starting a weeks course, my symptoms improved. Abdominal discomfort was much reduced and my stool firmed up, only needing to go every other day, which was my norm. After another week, my discomfort was returning, along with the my gum infection. I returned to the dentist and this time he gave me metronidazole. A weeks course, and again, after a few days my symptoms improved. I finished these about 6 days ago, and currently I am feeling better than I have for 4 months. I still have a soft stool, and now only go every 2 or 3 days. (pretty normal for me) I suspect I may have Small intestinal bacterial overgowth.(SIBO) Time will tell, but I feel Im just taking one day at a time, never really knowing how Im going to feel. Keep us up to date Danny, all the best to you.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Glynn,This is about the 3rd or 4th time this past fortnight that I have read about somebody getting gut symptoms around a big birthday milestone. The previous one was a 40th and yours is a 50th.There's got to be something in that.Consciously you say were fine, but subconsciously I think it was giving you the "shits"If you can get the underlying doom and gloom thoughts out of your head, I think you will be fine. And there are two great books that can help you achieve that (refer my story below).


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Symptoms sound familiar? I have had SIBO for 2 years, diagnosed by a gastroenterologist. My pains were left abdomen, lower right pelvis, near bellybutton, & rectum. The floating stools, nausea, extreme fatigue after eating, noisy popping sounds coming from tummy, and a fluttering like feeling of gas in waves as it moves down in your stomach, gassy whether you eat or not and bloating are also SIBO symptoms. I had these. I was treated with antibiotics twice. I took Flagyl (metronidazole). 1st time it went away for 10 days and then it all came back. 2nd time the meds did nothing. Since then i was put on a probiotic called Culturelle-Natural Health & Wellness and also Miralax twice a day. This has kept the symptoms of pain away and it keeps things moving so stool doesnt get backed up in the intestines for them to have a feeding frenzy on. & I'm sure it's not from any problems up the rear because I had a rectal exam done and everything was perfectly normal. Hope this helps. Some foods you also might want to stay away from are foods that have alot of carbs, wheat, or high fructose corn syrup in them. Watch out for pastas, potatoes, breads, waffles, juices and cereals. If you do have SIBO and you have any questions about what foods will bother you the least, feel free to msg me. There's no cure, only treatment and doing the best you can to stay away from the foods you know bother you.


----------

